# Rod Rental



## buckshot117 (Jun 19, 2013)

Is there anywear to rent a fishing pole on Pensacola beach?


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

*fishing pole*

PM sent


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The fishing pier does, to fish the pier*


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot Spots rents them when they're open


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I guess he is not trying to fish today.


----------

